# The Horror and Heroic Events Of Sept. 11th 2001



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

The following photographs depict various activities of rescue/search during the terrorist
attacks at the World Trade Center in New York City. 

































































































Presidential photo op...




















Search and Rescue Dogs Killed: 0
"There were rumors that one of the search and rescue dogs died [mortally wounded by falling debris, shot by his handler]. 

This did not happen. One dog was injured and needed to be transported to a local veterinary hospital but the dog was ok."













Looking for survivors!!






















rescue dog taking a rest...











GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

GOD BLESS EVERY NATION IN THE WORLD , NOT JUST AMERICA 

I HOPE ALL TERRORISTS , OF ALL NATIONALITIES FALL.



bush is an idiot .. .


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> GOD BLESS EVERY NATION IN THE WORLD , NOT JUST AMERICA
> 
> I HOPE ALL TERRORISTS , OF ALL NATIONALITIES FALL.


They will fall, they will.





> bush is an idiot .. .



BUSH IS NOT AN IDIOT.


He is doing a good job. If it was possible, he should be allowed to continue for another four years(after his current term expires). The way he went in Afghanistan and Iraq was good.

GO BUSH.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

And i though bush was the only idiot in this world , what is this world coming too


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

If it weren't for Bush, Afghnistan would still be in a chaotic regime, now they ARE FREE
like Iraqis, so Bush has given freedom to over 50,000,000 people!!!


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> And i though bush was the only idiot in this world , what is this world coming too


An I thought that there was only one Taliban in the world . What is the world coming to.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

what does Bush have to do with this? This thread is about the heroes who died trying to fight fires and save lives in burning skyscrapers.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

ReddAlert said:


> what does Bush have to do with this? This thread is about the heroes who died trying to fight fires and save lives in burning skyscrapers.


Yep, let's keep this thread focussed on the images and memories of that day. No flame wars or political arguments here please.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

The *Horrific* and Heroic...

or

The Horror and *the* Heroic...


----------



## dynamoultraclean (Nov 2, 2003)

That picture shows the complexities of the human race as opposed to animals.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Anyone seen the 9/11 memorial in London outside the US embassy...In honor of those who died on September 11th...the names of all 64 Brits who died can be found there engraved onto three bronze plaques










A Girder from one of the towers in buried underneath.

" "It's not just a memorial to the victims of 9/11, but a permanent depiction of the very shape of the British Isles. A map of your country in the heart of New York. We are grateful to the donors for giving us this eternal reminder of the ties that bind our two nations together." "


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

If anybody here watched the reminiscing of CNN on the tragic events in 9/11 (for their 25th anniversary), anyone would get the goosebumps. It was really horrible seeing the two mighty towers destroyed with your two eyes (watching the tv of course). 
I feel sympathy with the americans, I can feel their pain for because in my country, terrorism is a rampant activity. Let us just pray for the innocent souls who lost their lives in the attack. let us also pray not only for the victims in America but also the victims of terrorism in Spain (train bomb), Philippines, Indonesia, Beslan (Russia) and all the countries who witnessed the cursed activity these abnormally blood-thirsty, good-for-nothing, animalistic, lunatics called TERRORISTS. I just hope they have a change of heart, a metanoia or conversion or something like that. And may God forgive them...


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

As I've already stated, this thread should be kept focussed on the images and memories of the heroes from that day. I've already had to delete several antagonising comments from people on here. The next person to post any political arguments/anti-Bush/anti-US comments or anything offensive will be brigged for a week. You have been warned.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

And I am in league with Bush. If I was your president (to the Americans) I would also do what he did. Of course, we have seaparate opinions here....


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

First of all, like 80 % of Chicagoans, and other working class people of the US, Bush is overrated and only like the rich. 

Yes, 9/11 was trageric day. The heroic of the pics are the dogs, firemens, not Bush.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> First of all, like 80 % of Chicagoans, and other working class people of the US, Bush is overrated and only like the rich.
> 
> Yes, 9/11 was trageric day. The heroic of the pics are the dogs, firemens, not Bush.



I agree, the heros of that great nation that is America are their workers, in this case it was the firemen; not Bush, not God either.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes definiely, the firemen are the heros there, as they are the ones saving as many people as possible.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

eddyk said:


> Anyone seen the 9/11 memorial in London outside the US embassy...In honor of those who died on September 11th...the names of all 64 Brits who dies can be found there engraved onto three bronze plaques
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never knew they had that. Thats pretty cool to have something like that in another nation.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah, the emergency crews were the true heroes

Firefighter deaths: 343
Police deaths: 75


firefighter in the WTC after attacks



injured firefighters


firefighters helping injured comrades


firetrucks caught in collapse


people flee Manhattan



European firefighters give respects to the dead NY firefighters


9/11 superhero art






firefighter in aftermath


firefighters raise the flag


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Horrible scenes...just like Holywood movie sets...
What the hell was Bush doing there?!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

It's an insult to those who died and to those firefighters to put Bush with them


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Also I remember the remorial service in St Pauls London...a rose petal for each person who died was released from the celing.


I have still got saved all the newspapers from then including September 11th and the week following.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

as the leader of the country, it seemed rather OBVIOUS he should be there soon afterwards as a symbol of camaraderie for the nation...


----------



## azzurri.chris (Dec 12, 2004)

Probably the sadest day of my life. I get goosebumps every time I'm reminded of that horrible, life-changing day. Thanks for sharing those pics with us. The FDNY, NYPD, and everyone involved in the search and rescue on that day are heroes...and let's not forget the passengers on that flight that crashed in Pennsylvania. God bless 'em.

Terrorism must be defeated! I fully support President Bush in his attempt to defeat terrorism and evil. His ways of doing it might be controversial to many, but at least he's doing something about it!

People need to learn to live in harmony.

Out of many, one.

God Bless America.


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

I like the picture where the firefighter is raising the flag


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

azzurri.chris said:


> I fully support President Bush in his attempt to defeat terrorism and evil. His ways of doing it might be controversial to many, but at least he's doing something about it!


The Media have white washed you well.


I too feel Sept. 11 will remain one of the saddest days of my life, but another sad thing is the tens of thousands of innocent people who are paying for the actions of a small few with their lives (i.e. Middle Eastern citizens, soldiers etc.)

oh and rufi...I like that pic too. I think the term should read 'god bless New York's Finest and bravest'


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

My heart absolutely goes out to the firefighters, and the general people who were injured in this attack. It was a dispicable thing on a human nature level, and i have the highest respect and admiration for the people that were hurt, and tried to assist.

The political significance of this event i do have to feel, whats the word, more accepting about? What im saying is i think it was a bit of a wake-up call, and it had its place.

Very touching photos tho, thank you.


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

demanjo said:


> The political significance of this event i do have to feel, whats the word, more accepting about? What im saying is i think it was a bit of a wake-up call, and it had its place.


Yes...We sure showed those "terrorists" by bombing Iraq. 

Isn't it funny people think terrorists are all Middle Eastern, when in fact all terrorism and high significance crimes are almost always cause by some white looney with too much time on his/her hands.

Oh well, I've had my say. Now I just have to sit back and wait until the authorities drag me away as being a suspected terrorist. 

I'm going to take a Mike Moore stance and blame politicians for being the terrorists. Kids getting dumber, crime getting out of control, the healthcare system in the shit. Terrorists didn't do this, governments did.


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

Well kinda that too,

But i am talking more in reference to making US realise that you do piss alot of other people off by your lifestyle and some international acts, and that you are not the sole people on this planet, and you are not invulnerable.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

This was truely a horrible day in our history. All those images shouldn't be forgotten soon...although I believe we have already. Good job TowersNYC, this has been a nice (and horrible) tour down memory lane...

...as for the people debating about Bush on this thread...SHUT UP!!!

Find another thread for this, this isn't the place for such words. :no:


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

no city deserves to go through what we went through, even Baghdad. All war and hatred and intolerance is wrong.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually bagdad went through much worse


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

lokinyc said:


> no city deserves to go through what we went through, even Baghdad. All war and hatred and intolerance is wrong.


I wouldn't worry about that. Baghdad, along with the Iraqi civilians, has gone through what New York went through tenfold.


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

There were a lot of heroes that day and the days that followed, both civilian and professional. My heart goes out to the families of all those who had loved ones who died. I vividly remember 911. 

To the firemen of the NYFD - there can be no braver men and no nobler deed performed, than what they did that day.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

When my mom went to NY in December I got her to bring me back an NYPD hoodie. I love it, and I feel like I'm paying my respect in some form.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Rockefeller said:


> To the firemen of the NYFD - there can be no braver men and no nobler deed performed, than what they did that day.



100% agree with that :yes:.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

Video of the second plane hitting


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

virtual said:


> Actually bagdad went through much worse


 :sleepy:


----------

